# I have the best therapist in the whole world.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You have too many boogies!
Only THREE are allowed - that's the maximum :lol.
You have already had your allotment.

But, it's nice that you haev a found a doctor you can work with.
I see mine tomorrow evening, by the way! :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much dancing.
Must. Resist. Urge. To dance!

:banana :boogie :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm hypnotized by the beautiful display of dancing emoticons!

I must join in the fun!

:banana :banana :banana :banana 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
:banana :banana :banana :banana


Congrats!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You don't have the best therapist in the world Gerard, I do!! Let's trade pix sometime and I'll prove it!! haha. I'm glad you're getting a lot out of it. I'm amazed how much I've learned about my emotional "style" working with mine and reading. 

Oh, okay....

:banana :clap :banana :clap :banana :clap :banana :clap :banana 
:boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay 
:evil :nw :evil :nw :evil :nw :evil :nw :evil :nw :evil :nw

...that is actually making me nauseous...in a celebratory kind of way.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This thread is putting me into a manic state!! :lol

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:eyes :boogie :eyes :boogie :eyes :boogie 
:yay :yay :evil :yay :yay :evil


----------

